# Cyanobacteria appearing, finger crossed.



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Currently some cyanobacteria invade my tank. Start spreading between front panel and substrate and hopefully they don't get out of control.. They look like creep of zerg in starcraft.
















You can clearly see the cyanobacteria cover substrate where I plant my glosso. 
Tank size? 90*25*25cm
Water flow? 1cm/s at this part. 
Nitrate? 12ppm per week. 
Last cleaning of canister filter? Long time ago. Maybe I need to clean it next Sunday. 
Phosphate? Kh2po4 Next month 
Micro? Comprehensive 1ml X 3 per week. 
Plants? Growing and thriving accept tiny bunch of hc Cuba and transitioning Monte Carlo. 
Solution?? Nah, just sit back and wait,

Any ideas?? 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## guvmarley (Oct 3, 2015)

I normally just try to disturb it and suck it up during a water change but I recently learned that a lights-out period works fairly well. Left the lights off for 3 days and it cleared up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

guvmarley said:


> I normally just try to disturb it and suck it up during a water change but I recently learned that a lights-out period works fairly well. Left the lights off for 3 days and it cleared up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about that before but sadly I just planted my Monte Carlo, I may need to wait for them to settle in

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

I tired excel and hydrogen peroxide with lights out and it did nothing. It just took over my whole tank and I had to rescape my tank.
Now it's coming back and I bought chemiclean which is for Cyanobacteria.
Let's see how it works. 
Here's a video on it
https://youtu.be/B3TF1ho1M3s

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

This is not the only tank with cyanobacteria. I always have some amount of it in my substrate. 3/4 years ago my 90*45*45 tank totally covered in thick cyanobacteria due to negligence and lack of nitrate( I use ADA Malaya at that tank). Really gave me a shock after 2 weeks outstation. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## furnfins (Dec 30, 2011)

My 40b is loaded, on the back wall, DW, substrate. I was told lights off, cover tank, no feeding for 5 days. It will die and hopefully I'll be able to syphon it up.
Today is day 1 so I'll see what happens. It worked for the person who told me about it.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Just try to keep your plants healthy. If it really starts to take over, cyno can be very very easily and effectively eliminated with normal antibiotics, available at all stores that sell fish. Should be fine for your filter, but if you do this treatment throw in an airstone just in case.


----------

